# Trailer Need?



## Vikingr (Mar 29, 2021)

This will be my second year on the Western Slope and I've decided to purchase my first raft. Last year I spent about 20 days on a cheap inflatable kayak and enjoyed every minute of it. With the kayak, I was able to easily inflate and deflate for storage in the back of my SUV. Unfortunately, with my current living situation, I can't fit a trailer for inflated storage. How much trouble is it going to be to inflate/deflate a 14ft raft and roll for storage? I don't mind buying a Dewalt Maxblower and topping off with a hand pump. I guess I just want to know how long this is going to take/is it feasible on a weekly basis? In particular, I'm looking at a RMR or Star 14 footer. Thanks in advance for the advice and take it easy on me as this is my first post!


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

You'll be fine. Buying a NRS or hyside that is hypalon will make it easier, but any boat will fit in the back of a truck.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I did the roll up the raft and put the frame on top of the Tacoma procedure for many years.
If you work up a procedure that works for you, the rig and de rig procedure works - just takes some time and patience at the put in / take out. Even now with a custom trailer there are times when it works best for me to roll the raft and put the frame on top. I have a very good boating bud that for years rolled his 16 foot cat boat and the same for his frame. He marked the place ment of the frame joints, used a portable drill to assemble / dis assemble the frame fasteners and with a electric air pump was amazingly fast. I mentioned rolling his frames. He would bundle up the frame parts use a cam strap or so to contain the parts and insert same inside his mini van. Gas costs went way down with this system.

On the other hand, as I, A: grew older and B: enjoyed a major broken bones and spine accident, trailers made a big difference. Driving up sliding off the rigged raft is really nice and the loading at the take out is better. 

Bottom line is doing the rig / derig procedure is do able but the rig on a trailer is really neat. 

I will be the first to admit having a trailer involves more money for the trailer, storage for the trailer year round and finding an acceptable tow vehicle is added cost. For me driving with a trailer is a bit of a hassle that is just hauling the weight, finding parking and even after years of dealing with backing trailers I some times take multiple attempts at hitting my "trailer line".

What ever works for you is just fine. Enjoy boating is the main thing.


----------



## jbri51 (Oct 1, 2020)

One word: hypalon


----------



## coult45 (May 14, 2020)

Okie hit it on the head.

If I didn’t have a place for a trailer, I’d be having quite the mental battle over paying for a storage unit to keep the boat and trailer in or rolling and inflating each time. 

Others have said it a but a hypalon fabric boat will roll smaller and easier than the pvc. I have a RMR (13’, much smaller than the 14’) and rolling it is a chore. The plastic boats just don’t roll up as small or as easy. 

I have a pvc kokopelli pack raft (the big beefy one that is essentially a mini raft) and rolling that thing is hell compared to their non pvc versions.


----------



## Vikingr (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks for the responses so far guys. I understand that a trailer is the way but it's just not an option for me right now. I will look into Hypalon more.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I have several trailers....but sometimes I still decide not to take one. Usually with my Cat, which is pretty easy to setup and breakdown. I use loop straps and just leave them on the frame and tubes... so just inflate and drop the frame on and strap a few things down. Still takes 20-30 minutes most of the time though....so faster to just slide it off a trailer. The main reason for not wanting one is having to drive through crappy snowy weather or just don't feel like pulling a trailer to certain put ins. Kills my gas mileage too.

Its more of a convenience and time saving thing then thing you absolutely need. It IS awfully nice to just roll the trailer down and slide the raft off into the river 90% ready to go...and then just pull the trailer up at the takeout and slide it on. Its kind of hard to get all the trailers and people and stuff to the takeout sometimes though...so you still end up not being able to put in straight on the trailer sometimes.


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

IMO, one major benefit of towing rigged with a trailer--I'm rigging at home or at work, can work on it in the evenings at my own pace, and have an additional opportunity to double check that I have everything.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

BGillespie said:


> IMO, one major benefit of towing rigged with a trailer--I'm rigging at home or at work, can work on it in the evenings at my own pace, and have an additional opportunity to double check that I have everything.


No doubt it makes life easier in a lot of ways. Its nice to know its just ready to go. Just gotta clean stuff out every once in a while... my dryboxes get kinda sandy and cluttered after a summer of use for sure.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

It's a lot harder to blitz out of work on a weeknight and then spend an hour at the ramp inflating and rigging....compared to dumping the inflated boat off the trailer, parking the shuttle rig and hopping in the boat.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

Derigging and rigging a raft would drive me nuts! most the time when i get off the river I'm pretty taxed out the first few times wouldn't be a big deal but after that I'd be done with it. You said you've been sporting a cheap inflatable kayak this whole time why not just get a better inflatable kayak if you go the route of the raft you also stand a chance of decreasing the life of the raft you'd need to be cleaning it every time of rocks and dirt to keep your peace of mind just my 2 cents good luck!


----------



## protechie (Jun 16, 2005)

Compared to a trailer set up, rolling and rigging sucks. But I would and did do it for many years to get on the water. I think we would all say that rigging without a trailer is totally worth it so that you can get out and boat, but add a trailer as soon as its feasible.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

Probably the most important, how do you get to tinker with your setup the week before the trip if it’s not on a trailer? Many beers have been drained that week before with hopefully a couple improvements to the setup.


----------



## peernisse (Jun 1, 2011)

Vikingr said:


> This will be my second year on the Western Slope and I've decided to purchase my first raft. Last year I spent about 20 days on a cheap inflatable kayak and enjoyed every minute of it. With the kayak, I was able to easily inflate and deflate for storage in the back of my SUV. Unfortunately, with my current living situation, I can't fit a trailer for inflated storage. How much trouble is it going to be to inflate/deflate a 14ft raft and roll for storage? I don't mind buying a Dewalt Maxblower and topping off with a hand pump. I guess I just want to know how long this is going to take/is it feasible on a weekly basis? In particular, I'm looking at a RMR or Star 14 footer. Thanks in advance for the advice and take it easy on me as this is my first post!


no worries at all. A good put in inflation device a buddy of mine turned me on to is a leaf blower. It also can be used to suck out the last air before rolling at take out. At home I use my shopvac for this.Have a dedicated tarp to wrap the boat in. Don’t drag a rolled boat lest you put a hole in it. Apply 303 a couple times a year to keep the material clean and supple. Keep your frame rigging straps together and organized this will make rigging and derigging pretty straightforward. Enjoy your raft! And figure out how to get a trailer sometime soon.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

protechie said:


> Compared to a trailer set up, rolling and rigging sucks. But I would and did do it for many years to get on the water. I think we would all say that rigging without a trailer is totally worth it so that you can get out and boat, but add a trailer as soon as its feasible.


A trailer is a gamechanger especially for local-ish runs. Keep your boat rigged and inflated and be able to go hit the water at a moments' notice. Makes summer evening after-work floats and lapping your favorite run much more feasible.

Having been rafting for 18 years now and owned a trailer the past 9. Once I got a trailer, I used it exclusively. But found in the past couple years that I would derig and roll my boat if I was driving more than 5 hours...the travel convenience, speed, and fuel economy savings started to justify a bit more time on the ramp inflating and rigging.

Also did a Middle-Main Salmon with my raft on the MFS and dory on the Main last year. had my raft rolled and in the back of my pickup; dory on the trailer. Dropped the dory at Blackadar's, drove to Boundary, ran the Middle, drove back out to Salmon and grabbed the dory. Depending on the trip (like a fly-in) your rerigging skills may need to stay current.


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Rolling PVC in really cold temps ain't great - ask my JPW tubes. IMO I wouldn't overthink the fabric if you store semi inflated. Get that RMR or Star and put the savings toward a trailer.

The big value in having a trailer, like MT4Runner says, is how many more day and after work runs you will get in.


----------



## HitMcG (Jun 6, 2018)

Rolling PVC is more of a chore than rolling hypalon. Having a trailer is better than not having a trailer. But...having a raft that you unroll/rig, roll/derig is way better than not having a raft. I wouldn't let lack of a trailer stop me from getting a boat. Get the raft, the best one you can afford, develop a system for rigging and derigging that works for you (I'd keep it as simple as possible), and enjoy being on the water.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

I have been rolling and inflating for over 10 years now. I have it down to a science and I will normally be rigged befor my friends with trailers. It can be a lot of work, especially if you have a screaming 2 year old who skipped nap on a multi day but we have made it work. On the other hand I just bought a trailer as the lead time on a larger boat (that I have also wanted for a long time) is way to long for my patience level. Best price of advice I could give if you go with out a trailer is to practice rigging at home and never never rig on the ramp, there is always dirt space on the side of ramps for a reason.


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

When I didn't have a trailer, and I did muddy/sandy rivers like in S. Utah & Colorado, I had to blow up the boat again once I got home to clean & dry it. I didn't want it sitting until the next trip all wet & muddy. No bueno. Not a full rig, mind you, but something else to consider.

What would you all say to renting a storage unit large enough to hold a trailer with an inflated raft? I have considered this because I have to roll my boat (14' otter) up at the end of each season and drag it down to the basement. I have a huge yard for trailer storage, but no garage, and I don't really want to build one.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

blueotter said:


> When I didn't have a trailer, and I did muddy/sandy rivers like in S. Utah & Colorado, I had to blow up the boat again once I got home to clean & dry it. I didn't want it sitting until the next trip all wet & muddy. No bueno. Not a full rig, mind you, but something else to consider.
> 
> What would you all say to renting a storage unit large enough to hold a trailer with an inflated raft? I have considered this because I have to roll my boat (14' otter) up at the end of each season and drag it down to the basement. I have a huge yard for trailer storage, but no garage, and I don't really want to build one.


Instead of wasting money on rent.....I would buy a portable tent style garage. The drawback is you have to replace the outer cover every few years.


----------

